
Why electric cars still don’t live up to the hype - clouddrover
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/why-electric-cars-still-dont-live-up-to-the-hype/2019/12/30/242ce200-2b29-11ea-bcd4-24597950008f_story.html
======
ecpottinger
Oh boy, somehow the authour leaves out the detail that more and more of the
grid gets it's power from renewable sources.

They also leave out the detail that the amount of pollution released into the
environment is lower even when an electric car if powered from a coal plant
than what an ICE car generates driving the same distance.

And last but not least, somehow they forget than more and more people who have
a BEV also have their own solar panels and charge the car with ZERO pollution.

~~~
xiphias2
The author admits that he doesn't understand why Tesla succeeded, so I think
it's not worth to even read the whole article. I suspect he gets money from
gas companies indirectly.

------
pasttense01
A substantial percent of households have two or more vehicles. These
households do not need all of their vehicles to be able to do what gasoline
powered vehicles can do--just one of them. So one of the vehicles can be a
small electric car with limited travel distance capacity for commuting,
general errands and charged overnight.

Gasoline prices are low now because of an excess of oil extracted from the
ground because of fracking. This can't last that many years.

